# for those who use the milwaukee fuel



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Just bought mine and have yet to use it. What settings do you use yours on? I know it is not on the hammer drill, but I am assuming you have used it and figured where it should be, thanks


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

No matter the brand, regular drill mode, full power and slowest speed.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

sureshot006 said:


> No matter the brand, regular drill mode, full power and slowest speed.


+1


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

+2


----------



## ttop23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not hammer & 1 for speed. You'll love it!


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Setting 1 twist chuck tight then back off 1 click to lock. You’re going to be proud of yourself.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Martian said:


> Just bought mine and have yet to use it. What settings do you use yours on? I know it is not on the hammer drill, but I am assuming you have used it and figured where it should be, thanks



Not on the hammer or the screw settings, on the drill setting and on #1, and make sure that the side handle is seated well and completely tightened.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*make sure that the side handle is seated well and completely tightened.*


^^ yeah this unless you want to break a wrist if it locks up at the bottom of the hole ^^


----------



## mcaram (Jan 6, 2011)

Everything everyone else said. Also, twist that side handle tight EVERY TIME right before you press the trigger to start drilling every hole. After every hole, try twisting the chuck and wing nut tight after each hole. Neither may be loose, but doesn't hurt to double check! After a few holes, it all becomes habit before and after each hole.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

You will love the electric set up, I would like to see sales numbers on gas and propane augers the last couple years, I have to assume they have nose dived?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Don't use the handle. No need.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Don't use the handle. No need.


That suggestion reminded me of this.








But seriously yeah, with the milwaukee I have heard their handle is a weak design that many have broken.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> That suggestion reminded me of this.
> View attachment 376695
> 
> But seriously yeah, with the milwaukee I have heard their handle is a weak design that many have broken.


Broke mine. The little tabs that the handle grabs onto are very weak considering what a heavy duty drill should be able to handle. Its just pot metal and mine broke the 3rd or 4th time out. I put a clam plate on it and don't worry about the handle anymore. The clam plate isn't needed in any sense, but I think it makes for a nicer drilling experience. 

I used it for a day without the handle on when it broke. It's doable, but you have to hang on to it. I'm running a 7" Mora on it.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have the 6", and have found no need for the handle. Read where people were braking them, so never used it.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Ranger Ray said:


> I have the 6", and have found no need for the handle. Read where people were braking them, so never used it.


I also use a 6" Nils and going through 15+ has been like nothing at all but I still have that handle on but don't really use it.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Ranger Ray said:


> I have the 6", and have found no need for the handle. Read where people were braking them, so never used it.


 Try my 8". If it catches your going to want two handles.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

That's why I figured I best state 6", because I have no idea on the 8." LOL.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

I use a crapy 7 in Eskimo auger with the Milwaukee without a handle and I find that as long as when you drill your hole if your battery is facing you (instead of to the side the way it naturally wants to go once you start the hole) if it grabs it will give you enough time to let off the trigger before it bends your wrist a way it doesn't bend. Seems to work for me I have drilled thousands of holes with the combo without a problem


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I used it with a 5 in. very impressed , back out today. however, I was spearing, so only drilled about 9 holes. today vexi and gill chasing, now we will see, thanks for all the responses


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

My comment or likes were based on having an 8" mora on a dewalt about break my wrist.......5" lazer no worries at all. Prior to using the handle, i would just brace the drill when using the 8" against my body so i will just break a hip now instead


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Bhags8 said:


> Home depot wanted $250 for the 12ah. What a joke


Not a joke, just the way it is. That’s how Milwaukee gets you to buy tools, the only way to buy batteries economically is to buy kits with tools you don’t need lol.

Seriously, at work I bought drills I didn’t need just to have extra batteries, was cheaper than buying bare batteries.

Huge proponent of the Fuel tools, I work heavy civil and just about never use a corded tool anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

You can buy them for $125 on the net.


----------

